# Verdict on drywall adhesive vs. screws



## matthewcims

we use 2ft center 2x6 walls in are homes and they glue/screw 2 in the field everytime.


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock

A+ Texture said:


> My buisness is young and new, but I swore to never hang with a single nail. 100% screws.


And lets save the whales too... 

Feeling good is one thing, reality is something differant. Its okay to do something "just cause you want to do it that way" and another thing,,, ah ,, reality. 

screws don't hold as well around the perimiter as nails, but of course that don't make you feel good.

Oh well, time to get another beer

Peace


----------



## d's

was just looking at another post over at drywalltalk.com about foam adhesives. Sounds like it would be a superior solution. I've been using Miracle DSA 40. Anyone know how they compare.









Product # 4004532412
(24 oz., 12/case)[/COLOR][/SIZE][/B]


----------



## woodworkbykirk

only time ive glued drywall is when the ho wants to get rid of wallpaper , instead of going through the mess of stripping the wallpaper we have glued and screwed 1/4 over the old. our taper was much happier that we did it this way than him having to skim the entire wall surface hitting all the gouges in the old board


----------



## AARC Drywall

LaFarge is making a drywall glue now, and man it is sticky,,,,you have 10 min before it cures, and they mean it. We V the tube, and leave a generous amount of glue and screw 1 every 32" in the field. I did this in my own house, and have had no problems what so ever. I tested the difference between glue and screws, and screws are good, but we are getting better hold with the glue. When you glue a sheet, and the glue is allowed to cure. you will be amazed on how hard it is to get the sheet off the wall in any good size. Where as if you screw all you have to do is pop the screws and you will get the sheet off in bigger pieces. I hate removing walls that have been glued...its time consuming and costly. Screws are old school, and glue in modern...the glue of today far exceeds the glue of the 70's


The man that trained me was a screw man, and now he is a glue man.....and he is ancient. 

J


----------



## Ancient Rocker

*Thank You*

I am very happy to see someone who is not living in the past. The foremost job of a drywall hanger is to make sure the board is as tight as possible. Anyone who wants to be progressive has to quit thinking 6 screws is as good as gluing and screwing.Your experiment should, but wont, convince any naysayers about glue. If hangers still want to defend their archaic positions about only using screws, I am wondering if they still cut all their windows and receptacles by hand. Living in the past might be good when you are thinking about an old girlfriend, but it has no place in construction. :wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## AARC Drywall

well said...and yes i know of several people who cut box's by hand. man when will they learn......


----------



## Roberto's

*Drywall to concrete ceiling*

I've got a project in a 1700 sqft condo with a 94" concrete ceiling in a post tension building. The client started scraping the stipple on the concrete ceiling off and it's an absolute disaster. 

I'm proposing run the angle grinder over the ceiling and wipe it down with a damp rag to remove dust. Then glue 1/2" drywall up with construction adhesive, supporting it for 10-12 hours.

I've done this on pillars etc before, but never a ceiling. I'm wondering if anyone has experience.

Thanks


----------



## Anti-wingnut

Roberto's said:


> I've got a project in a 1700 sqft condo with a 94" concrete ceiling in a post tension building. The client started scraping the stipple on the concrete ceiling off and it's an absolute disaster.
> 
> I'm proposing run the angle grinder over the ceiling and wipe it down with a damp rag to remove dust. Then glue 1/2" drywall up with construction adhesive, supporting it for 10-12 hours.
> 
> I've done this on pillars etc before, but never a ceiling. I'm wondering if anyone has experience.
> 
> Thanks


Run it by your insurance agent, the risk of falling GWB for the next ten years or so.

And let us know which ISBO submittal covers glueing sheet rock to conc ceilings.

Worst idea of the month.


----------



## ubcguy89

Drill and pound in concrete split pins, to hold in ceiling wire pre tied in clips and frame a Chicago grid hard lid in the place and then you don't have to worry about cracks. Just board finish and walk away


----------



## brhokel606

Why not secure wood framing to the concrete and attach sheet rock to framing?


----------



## Big Shoe

Roberto's said:


> I've got a project in a 1700 sqft condo with a 94" concrete ceiling in a post tension building. The client started scraping the stipple on the concrete ceiling off and it's an absolute disaster.
> 
> I'm proposing run the angle grinder over the ceiling and wipe it down with a damp rag to remove dust. Then glue 1/2" drywall up with construction adhesive, supporting it for 10-12 hours.
> 
> I've done this on pillars etc before, but never a ceiling. I'm wondering if anyone has experience.
> 
> Thanks


Are you crazy?

Just scrape,seal and skim what's there. Or scrape it all off and hire a texture contractor to come and spray it. 

Smooth 94" clings are a lot of work. Has to be perfect!!!!!


----------

